# Do you think an early, dark bfp can help tell gender?



## Darlin65

I've been talking to a few and looking at others tests. It seems those carrying a girl got a much darker line early on than those with boys. One even sent me an article proving girl pregnancies show a positive result sooner. What do you think? Here is my 12dpo test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mum2rugrats

I have heard of people saying this, with my last boy I got a super early dark bfp though.x


----------



## kimmym

I got a very early dark positive test,and was told 90% girl. But it sounds like one of those things that could very much go either way.


----------



## Darlin65

Today's test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I had a very dark line early on and a girl


----------



## Platinumvague

I've always had light lines and I have two girls.I've always used FMU and tested until 16dpo.I've never hadvery high betas though


----------



## maybebaby3

Nope I got a dark bfp 6 days before my period and he's a boy!


----------



## AP

Not at all, they are dependant on HcG levels, and everyones varies


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nope.


----------



## Cryssie

I got a very visible positive at 9dpowith this pregnancy and its a girl. 

With my son I didn't test until I had missed my period. 

With the blighted ovum I tested at like 10dpo and nothing then again after I missed and it was positive.


----------



## elociN

I have never heard of this, and with mine, I got a bfp with my first after missed period so not sure how early it would have showed up, with my second son got a bfp about 10-11 DPO, with my daughters, the first one was a late BFp and the second one was 10dpo very clear BFP on FRER. 
This one was a late (ish) bfp at 14 dpo and its a boy.


----------



## Jencocoa

Not sure. Super dark line here and hoping for a girl though!


----------



## Lh8609

I don't give any of the old wives tales, chinese gender chart, ramzi, nub theory etc much credit now after having boyish nub, boy cravings, implantation on right side, low forward bump, bright yellow pee, pencil test saying girl then boy, and finding out I'm team pink again this weekend! So I wouldn't read too much in to it, congrats on ur bfp x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I don't believe in it although I have heard of this before, it's all to do with hcg level. 
I think the myth comes about as they've done research and say that statistics show that you are more likely to be carrying a girl the higher your hcg level iykwim?
Ive never been aware of my levels before but with this pregnancy they was very low, I'm having a girl, hence the reason I wouldn't really trust it :)


----------



## MelliPaige

Faint bfp day of missed period with a little boy on the way :)


----------



## minties

It was the opposite for me, sorry! I got a BFP at 11DPO with Thomas that was as dark as the control line and showed instantly. I didn't get a very pale positive with Sophie until 14DPO.


----------



## Lashes85

This was my test at 4 days before missed period

https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t201/lnglegs_2007/Screenshot_2013-08-30-22-50-04.png

So very dark, will find out sunday if baby is a girl or boy.


----------



## mum2rugrats

Ohhhhhh Lashes I remember seeing your posts from 2011 when we was both pregnant, congratulations on your pregnancy and if that's your scan picture in your profile picture I don't think you need to pray for a pink one that is so a little girl!!! Xx


----------



## Louise88

I got a light bfp with my daughter and a dark bfp with this baby who is a boy both tests were taken roughly same time aswell :)


----------



## Lashes85

mum2rugrats said:


> Ohhhhhh Lashes I remember seeing your posts from 2011 when we was both pregnant, congratulations on your pregnancy and if that's your scan picture in your profile picture I don't think you need to pray for a pink one that is so a little girl!!! Xx

Aww, thank you 
Eeekk I hope your right, I find out tomorrow and im so nervous. I hope you're keeping well xx


----------

